# Filipino ver. of "rain manna"?



## kimko_379

I was wondering if you could possibly tell me what is the above verb used for the tr. of "Exodus" 16:4.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## patriota

You can read many translations of the Bible online for free: Exodus16:4 ABTAG1978;ABTAG2001;ADB1905;ASND;MBBTAG-DC - Nang magkagayo'y sinabi ng - Bible Gateway


> Kayo'y aking pauulanan ng tinapay mula sa langit.
> 
> kayo'y aking pauulanan ng pagkain mula sa langit;
> 
> Magpapaulan ako ng pagkain mula sa langit para sa inyo.
> 
> Pauulanan ko kayo ng tinapay mula sa langit.


----------



## kimko_379

patriota said:


> You can read many translations of the Bible online for free: Exodus16:4 ABTAG1978;ABTAG2001;ADB1905;ASND;MBBTAG-DC - Nang magkagayo'y sinabi ng - Bible Gateway


Thanks a lot!  But excuse me; I'm a total Filipino beginner; would you mind telling me which word is the verb (plus the auxiliary verb?) and what it (or they?) means (or mean?), plus which word is the object meaning food or bread or manna?


----------



## kimko_379

Sorry; online Filipino-English Dictionaries sufficed.  Thanks a lot!


----------

